
The Tech Talent Shortage Is a Lie - mauriziodaniele
http://techcrunch.com/2015/11/12/the-tech-talent-shortage-is-a-lie/
======
JSeymourATL
This is an age-old issue that comes up at least once or twice a business
cycle. Some perspective-- here's what Peter Drucker had to say...

In the mid-1950s, as the “automation revolution” swept America’s factories,
Peter Drucker called on corporations to take responsibility for providing
something essential to their workers’ fortunes, as well as their own: the
training needed to master the new technology.

“Large companies in particular will have to become educational institutions,”

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/drucker/2012/06/05/why-
businesse...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/drucker/2012/06/05/why-businesses-
need-close-the-skills-gap/)

